# Uhm, kinda spooked. Jack Dempsey & Golden severum.



## Stihlswimmin' (May 10, 2012)

I have this mating pair of fish, A jack Dempsey, and a Golden Severum. They are both about 7". I've had them for a while, and they have spawned eggs before. 
But problem here is I've never seen my Severum so tore up from the lip-lock. Can anyone tell me If I need to worry about my JD being to aggressive with my Female Severum? Should I separate them? I know space shouldn't be an issue, it's an 80 gallon tank. If anyone can tell me anything that'd be great! thanks.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The mating is temporary, across very different species like this, and lip locking is a test of strength and fitness for breeding. The dempsey will keep adding muscle and weight, and the severum won't. Its body shape means it will never grow into the strength that a JD gets to. As well, it is a much less violent species. 
It's not a space issue - it's compatability. The mating is an unexpected wrinkle in the story, but an adult severum in a fight with an adult dempsey is no contest, and every dempsey breeding is preceded by a fight as a test.


----------



## Stihlswimmin' (May 10, 2012)

Ohh, okay, that makes perfect sense. Guess it's time for me to separate them..
Wondering how I should go about this..two tanks? a divider in the 80 gal. Time to throw the thinking cap on.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I would remove the JD pronto.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

is it even possible for a JD and a severum to lay fertalised eggs?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I wouldn't think that they would be fertile eggs but the animal world is full of oddities that arnt supposed to happen


----------

